

Reddit removes atheism subreddit from front page; Redditors go insane - unalone
http://www.reddit.com/r/atheism/comments/9efxf/an_explanation_of_why_the_atheism_reddit_does_not/

======
aduric
Correction...atheism redditors go insane. The fact is r/atheism specifically
is full of obnoxious hateful people with which the general reddit community
disagrees on many things.

------
onreact-com
Reddit is an obnoxious site full of hateful people thus I don't care whether
it goes down the drain or not. Also they've been censoring all kinds of
content for a while so this case is no surprise whatsoever.

~~~
unalone
You sound like an obnoxious hateful person yourself there. ;-)

I like Reddit quite a lot. Some of the subreddits are great. This is actually
the first censorship case I've heard outside the Sears one, which was minor.
They block spammers. That's about it.

~~~
onreact-com
Subreddits are moderated randomly by single users so anything not fitting gets
deleted. Some users get invisible there which means that their submissions
don't get shown to others while they receive no message that they have been
blocked.

Some posts of mine have been submitted or popular on Reddit and each and every
time they have been downvoted like crazy (for the topic I write about) and I
have been flamed both in my comments as well as in the Reddit comments. I have
never asked to be submitted nor di it myself there so the people made it on
their own accord.

Also the bounce rates from there are awful, along 96 - 98% which actually mean
that they just look at your page and downvote/flame without even reading.

